# طلب بعض المنتجات من التجار



## وحشتونا (26 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ارجو من تجار المنتدى توفير هذه الطلبات 

والرجاء الجديه 

لقد بحثت في المنتديات ووجدت منها الكثير لكن بعد ما اختار هذه المنتجات وارسل اليهم عبر الموقع لا ياتيني رد

فارجو الجديه في التعامل

وطلباتي هي كالتالي

1- الدش المضئ عدد حبه واحده
2- الحنفيه المضيئه عدد ثلاث حبات
3- السلحفاة المضيئه عدد حبه واحده
4- العصا المضيئه عدد واحد باكت
5- حامل الصابون عدد اثنان
6- مقص الخضار عدد واحد حبه
7- فتاحة العلب العجيبه
8- صحن الفواكه المضئ

الرجاء التسليم يدا بيد الرياض

عندما اجد البائع سوف يتم التعامل عبر الهاتف للسرعه 

وشكرا لكم


----------



## فيصـل (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: طلب بعض المنتجات من التجار*

السلام عليكم 

انا لي خبره في التسوق الآلكتروني ولي خبرات مع اشخاص تم تعاملهم معاي 

انا في خدمتك اذا استطعت قبل كل شي 

لو تقدر توضح بروابط ممكن تدلني على طلبياتك 

وبآذن الله راح استطيع جلبها لك من امريكا ،،، و بريطانيا 

مشكور مقدما للتفهام الرجاء ارسال رقمك وسوف اكلمك


----------

